# Thetford toilet problem



## Deleted member 13519 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi
I was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem I have with my Thetford cassette toilet. I'm not sure of the model unfortunately.
The problem is that the blade on the cassette has become quite stiff, so much so that the knob on the actual toilet can't turn it.
I have taken the mechanical assembly out, given it a bit of a clean and lubricated all the joints. I've also tried olive oil on the blade and a bit of WD40 under the handle part you rotate to open it.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 17, 2011)

rosstheboss said:


> Hi
> I was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem I have with my Thetford cassette toilet. I'm not sure of the model unfortunately.
> The problem is that the blade on the cassette has become quite stiff, so much so that the knob on the actual toilet can't turn it.
> I have taken the mechanical assembly out, given it a bit of a clean and lubricated all the joints. I've also tried olive oil on the blade and a bit of WD40 under the handle part you rotate to open it.
> ...


 
We have had this problem with two cassettes.  I believe the problem is a build up of Uric Acid crystals from your wee.  I have tried using the Thefford cassette cleaner with little benefit.  There was some improvement at first but it soon stiffened up again.  I tried a commercial descaler that I bought in a Spanish supermarket.  This definitely improved it for longer.  My next step is a soak in caustic soda.

I use the Thetford lubricant on the seals and have sprayed it onto the mechanism as well after the above treatments.

We had one cassette that stiffened up then went slack.   This one works fine when first put in but after a couple of days stiffens up.  If parked up for a while it is loose again.

We carry two cassettes as a matter of practice.  We are full timing so our cassettes are in constant use 365 days a year.  I carry spare seals with me to change if necessary.

This site may help C2 - C3 - C4  You can find your model on a sticker on the cassette tank.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Aug 17, 2011)

Double post


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 21, 2011)

Pour some  vinegar on to the closed blade seal and leave for a while, I do this with ours and it frees it very well, also pour some Olive Oil on the blade occasionaly to keep it  free.


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Aug 21, 2011)

Vinegar is a good idea, but if you ever need to refurbish, there is a relatively cheap kit available plus spares

Chemical Toilet Spares, Chemical Toilet Fluid, Toilet Chemicals, UK

The "Thetford Toilet Fresh Up Set"

Make your toilet like new again with the great new product, "A new Toilet in 2 steps"

Included in the set is a complete replacement Thetford Waste Cassette, new toilet seat and Thetford have thrown in some chemical too

(In these boxes 1 x 1litre bottle of Cassette Tank Cleaner & 1 x 750ml spray bottle of Thetford Bathroom Cleaner) 

Peter


----------



## Deleted member 13519 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I've got it loosened up a bit now - enough to use it anyway! If it gives up again I'll look at replacing the cassette.


----------



## al n sal (Sep 9, 2011)

all good advice above, one last thing though, don't use wd40 as it can attack some plastics and rubbers, youd be better off, using silicone spray, i have used it for years and if sprayed on the bowl before a trip, can reduce any marks left on the  bowl during use as well as lubricating the blade, if you get my meaning

al


----------



## Randonneur (Sep 9, 2011)

Our cassette toilet operating lever used to stick too. But since we stopped using the blue and pink toilet chemicals and started using biological washing tablets instead, it does'nt seem to stick at all now. I think the soap part of the tablets may help in lubricating the mechanism inside the cassette and probably helps to stop the build up of gunge on the mechanism that makes it stick.


----------



## runnach (Sep 12, 2011)

I use balsamic vinegar ( customers leave it).

Cassette in place, blade closed pour the vinegar into the toilet bowl and let it sit for a few hours. open the blade,

Repeat the process with olive oil ( customers leave that too ) and all is good as new. 

Because I live in the van full time once every couple of months seems to do the trick.

Channa


----------

